# Bumper Boy Retired gun feature



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm considering 2 four shooters, I've heard mixed reviews on the retired gun feature. Some love it, others say it's a pain to set up and blows over easy.

Comments?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You will learn shortcuts to setting it up. Experience counts. A pain to set up? Not for me.

Will it blow over in a strong wind? Yes it will. How many windy days do you have? Just use the retired gun feature on non windy days. I'm not trying to "open a can of worms" here, but you have probably noticed that it is not a perfect world. I've seen a few wingers blow over with enough wind.
You can also make a couple of U shaped stakes, with one side longer than the other, and place the U shaped end over the opposite corners of the BB base, and drive it into the ground. That will hold it.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

waste of money in my opinion


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

lablover said:


> Will it blow over in a strong wind? Yes it will. How many windy days do you have?



Come train with us...it's windy here 4-5 days a week


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Cray,

I'd love to, but you are a little outide of my driving range for training.

BB's can be staked down, similiar to wingers. 

I'll make a suggestion to the BB folks about this issue.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Richard,

Feel free to contact me if you are ever traveling through the area, we can train if you've got an extra day or 2 or if you just need an area to air dogs...or want to stop and have a bite to eat. 

Cray


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Cray Stephenson said:


> Richard,
> 
> Feel free to contact me if you are ever traveling through the area, we can train if you've got an extra day or 2 or if you just need an area to air dogs...or want to stop and have a bite to eat.
> 
> Cray


Or to play a game of "tag" with Cray's older son.

"You're it!" OUCH!


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Or to play a game of "tag" with Cray's older son.
> 
> "You're it!" OUCH!



HaHA, I've almost stopped him from doing it to Derek.


----------

